# shredding from the old world



## BlueSkeleton (Dec 24, 2012)

Sounds like the Adicts! Either way, dope music dope riding!


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

2:10 thats a sick back lip?? whatever it is... SICK


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

thx. yeah it`s a back lip with some chickenwing-armstyle, haha.

music is: cola freaks -" sniper" and jamaica -" short and entertaining"


----------



## MG0815 (Jan 11, 2013)

haha, hey man! ...nice to see the LOSJBZCRU here!!! great edit, Meister M.!


----------

